# Tweak registry to enable 4G option in SIM Setting



## s0rata (Dec 31, 2016)

Hello guys, 
I have a L920 running the latest windows 10 mobile insider build. My phone not showing 4G option in SIM setting. 
Is there any way to enable it by editing registry?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## AWasisto (Dec 31, 2016)

Try installing Interop Tools or vcREG then modify your registry like this



winphouser said:


> @mahdi75
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## s0rata (Dec 31, 2016)

Thank, 
I tried it but it wont show up. I tried to test it by adding HideHighestSpeed3GOnly = dword:1 then the 3G Only option disappear.
Any idea what is going on?


----------



## Andrew[N] (Jan 1, 2017)

s0rata said:


> Hello guys,
> I have a L920 running the latest windows 10 mobile insider build. My phone not showing 4G option in SIM setting.
> Is there any way to enable it by editing registry?
> Thank you in advance.

Click to collapse



And addind these keys also doesn't work?

4G Only: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Cellular\MVSettings\IMSISpecific\Default\CellUX\HideHighestSpeed4GOnly=0

4G or 3G Only: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Cellular\MVSettings\IMSISpecific\Default\CellUX\HideHighestSpeed4G3GOnly=0

4G (3G preferred):
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Cellular\MVSettings\IMSISpecific\Default\CellUX\ShowHighestSpeed3GPreferred=1


----------



## s0rata (Jan 1, 2017)

Not at all. The only one that work is HideHighestSpeed3GOnly to hide 3GOnly.

I saw there is a field test as well. ##3282# ##DATA#. 
Already tried, but show nothing. 

I tried to edit registry: PartnerImmediateDialStrings, but it broke Phone app that make me have to reset my phone.


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 1, 2017)

WPTWEAKER.


----------

